# My new (semi-)portable sonar/GPS



## .Mike (Jan 19, 2018)

After six months of boating without knowing the water depth, I finally bought a sonar unit. Since I live in the city and keep my boat outside, it is important that the unit is easily removable from the boat when not in use. 

This is what I came up with:




The unit is capable of easily rotating more than 90 degrees in each direction:




The unit detaches from the box with no tools, if necessary:




The inside:




And now the details:
- Simrad GO7 XSE w/ TotalScan Transducer. Traditional sonar, chirp, down imaging, side imaging, 10hz gps, wifi. It is totally sealed with no buttons, and so it has excellent waterproof ratings.
- JohnnyRay JR-300 swivel mount. I had to drill new holes, but it fits very well. Sealing washers keep the box water-tight.
- Heyco wire seal to keep the power cable water tight, which required me to make a spacer out of Starboard, for clearance.
- Pelican 1150 case. Sturdy little case!
- ExpertPower 10Ah battery, surrounded in closed cell foam. I used a dollar store baseball base set, which was 1/8" thick foam backed with plastic.
- Blue Seas circuit breaker, mounted to the battery with FR4 and double-sided tape. I hate fuses.
- Molex connectors for easy, foolproof charging. Waterproof heatshrink on every connector.

I haven't tested it, but the whole box should be waterproof.

My plan is to strap the unit to the middle bench seat of my boat, up against the starboard side. I'll be able to easily see it while underway. When fishing, I'll simply have to rotate it 90 degrees, and both my wife and I will have a good view of the unit.

Now I have to figure out how to best mount the transducer.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 19, 2018)

That is impressive. Well done. I'm not familiar with Johnny Ray swivel mounts, but think I like it more that what I'm using. The pricing also looks good compared to some of the Ram mounts out there. 

If you don't mind me asking a couple of questions -- Does the Simrad bracket "quick connect/disconnect" from the swivel base? It looks like it does, but just wanted to confirm. Additionally, is there some friction on the swivel so it will stay in position? 

Thx.


----------



## .Mike (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks!

The Simrad bracket is just a plastic U. It allows you to tilt the screen only. There isn't a quick disconnect, or else I probably would have skipped the box, and mounted it to the boat. The bracket on my setup is screwed to the mounting plate that is part of the Johnny Ray mount. 

I had pretty much settled on a RAM mount when I found the Johnny Ray mounts. It seemed like the RAM mounts, with plastic balls that are squeezed to hold in place, wouldn't be very easy to adjust.

The mount is really nice. It has a little button in front that allows the mounting plate to come off when pressed. There are (I think) 45 detents that are built into the mounting plate. If you look closely in the 3rd picture, you can see them. You can rotate it with one hand, and it stays in one of the 45 positions. It clicks while you rotate it. Under $20 on Amazon. Here is their website: https://www.johnnyraysports.com/

I would be happy to take some close-up pictures tonight if you would like.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 19, 2018)

Oh man, if I had read the caption on your 3rd photo, I would have seen the answer. Good thing I don't know jujitsu, otherwise I would have knocked myself out when I slapped myself in the head! :LOL2: 

I'm currently using a scotty rod holder base and bracket like the one shown below. It works OK, but I like your swivel set up better. I'll have to add it to the never ending list of things for the boat. LOL.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 22, 2018)

I just picked up a JohnnyRay Mount for $17 & change. I had to get the JR-500 model for my Helix 7 FF. I thought this was an Incredible deal. It should be a big improvement, I think, over what I'm currently using.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 24, 2018)

i had mine mounted to a swivel seat mount.i could move it all over the boat and unplug and store when i needed it out of site when i was in a sketchy area.it worked really well for us.also a 10 a/h battery mounted right behind it.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 24, 2018)

bcbouy said:


> i had mine mounted to a swivel seat mount.i could move it all over the boat and unplug and store when i needed it out of site when i was in a sketchy area.it worked really well for us.also a 10 a/h battery mounted right behind it.



Clever design.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 24, 2018)

I've mostly had Humminbird units. They are all easily detached. Pull the plug(s), squeeze the back panel POP and off they go.

Luckily, my boat is kept inside of a boat barn and I don't have to remove them, but...when I take her in for service, I often do take them off.


----------



## jtf (Mar 22, 2018)

Not to hijack, but what Hummingbird are you using Rich? Have a lockable hatch to stow.

Have been reading these post, last piece in the 1648 build will be a unit, hopefully one I can learn to read/use.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 22, 2018)

The boat that I recently bought had two Humminbird units on it. One I know is a 798 with side imaging and down-scan and far more capability than I know how to use. 

Prior to this boat, 99% of the time I would simply buy an inexpensive Pirhana unit. Since most of my fishing was on saltwater flats, with depths of 1 to 5 feet, the only thing that I used a FF for was depth. 

I am woefully untrained in how to properly use a full unit with all of the options. 

I was out yesterday on a local freshwater lake. In 8 or 9 feet of water, I was marking all sorts of individual fish under the boat. I stopped and spent the next 45 minutes casting a number of lures to those elusive fish. Not a single bite! I guess the FF didn't help me enough! Ha Ha 

rich


----------



## overboard (Mar 22, 2018)

Here's pretty well the same, not portable but the HB Helix 7 head can be removed easily. I only used 2 bolts that lined up to attach it to the Jonny Ray base, then used zip ties to secure it better. 
Look at a clamp on "portable transducer mount", that should be sufficient for what you want, they are available from Cabela's and elsewhere.

BTW: Really nice job on that portable unit!


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 22, 2018)

richg99 said:


> The boat that I recently bought had two Humminbird units on it. One I know is a 798 with side imaging and down-scan and far more capability than I know how to use.
> 
> Prior to this boat, 99% of the time I would simply buy an inexpensive Pirhana unit. Since most of my fishing was on saltwater flats, with depths of 1 to 5 feet, the only thing that I used a FF for was depth.
> 
> ...



For whatever it is worth .. The "Fish ID" mode will give plenty of false returns. Using the raw sonar isn't as easy but is said to give more accurate results.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, thank you. 

I needed yet another excuse as to why I can't seem to find any fish. Now, I can blame this newfangled Fish Finder that gives false reports. 

I've been giving my wife false reports for many years.

Ha Ha


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 24, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Well, thank you.
> 
> I needed yet another excuse as to why I can't seem to find any fish. Now, I can blame this newfangled Fish Finder that gives false reports.
> 
> ...



That is funny! After I upgraded my fish finder my wife wanted to know why I wasn't bringing home limits every time. Actually, she might have a point there. Haha.


----------



## jethro (Mar 28, 2018)

Wow, Simrad.. nice unit right there.


----------

